
IoT Is Coming Even If the Security Isn't Ready - searchencrypt
https://www.wired.com/brandlab/2017/06/iot-is-coming-even-if-the-security-isnt-ready-heres-what-to-do/?intcid=polar&mvl=Key-ap_native_card+%5BAutopilot+-+Polar+Card%5D&mvn=a6b58d74412e43e69025fbb70c9902cf&mvp=NA-WIRE-11238836&mvt=i
======
feistypharit
Really hoping the esp32 and other newer, affordable hardware works out. Been
trying to hook a esp8266 device to AWS, but with only 80K of total RAM and
~20K needed to establish a tls1.2 connection, it doesn't leave much room.

The other problem I really dislike with all these devices is the dependence on
cloud or an app. Both of those things are hard to support, so you are dooming
yourself to a device that will only last 3 to 5 years tops.

For example, house things should last awhile. Sprinkler controller, garage
door opener, generator, etc. Nobody wants a monthly fee for each one or to
have to replace em every few years.

------
willtim
Not to my house it isn't. I made the mistake of fitting a "smart" connected
thermostat a few years ago and it's simply not reliable enough. I've also no
idea as to how secure it is (or isn't).

------
908087
"Move fast and break _every_ thing"

